# Caring for a Heteroscodra maculata



## OBT1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am interested in purchasing one of these. Common name? Arboreal? From rainforest? Difficult to keep? And general care.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.venomlist.com/forums/index.php?/topic/20601-april-2008-sotm-heteroscodra-maculata/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 3, 2013)

Do NOT underestimate their speed. Even when you really understand spiders and how they react to stimuli, this spider is a challenge to work with as it moves much faster than you can react. The bite is terrible. 
Growth rate is pretty frickin' slow. They're almost never visible and, when they are, run for cover almost immediately upon any stimuli. By the way I'm talking about them, you probably couldn't tell that they're my second favorite species. I've got a good number of them at different sizes, and almost never see them, but they're still amazing. Get it if you feel you're ready, but don't overestimate your preparedness. Good luck with whatever you decide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 3, 2013)

le-thomas said:


> Do NOT underestimate their speed. Even when you really understand spiders and how they react to stimuli, this spider is a challenge to work with as it moves much faster than you can react. The bite is terrible.
> Growth rate is pretty frickin' slow. They're almost never visible and, when they are, run for cover almost immediately upon any stimuli. By the way I'm talking about them, you probably couldn't tell that they're my second favorite species. I've got a good number of them at different sizes, and almost never see them, but they're still amazing. Get it if you feel you're ready, but don't overestimate your preparedness. Good luck with whatever you decide


That, exactly. 

Common name is Togo Starburst Baboon. They are arboreal but not as slings, or even much as a juvenile from what I've seen. They are rarely out where you can see them even as adults. They are from Africa. They are insanely fast. The one I had launched itself out of the substrate at my face one time, and would have been on me faster than I could blink had I not been using the bag method of transfer. He's now another member's pet hole.

I kinda don't miss him lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sounds risky ,do they need lots of humidity?


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 3, 2013)

OBT1 said:


> Sounds risky ,do they need lots of humidity?


I kept mine the same as I keep my Avics - a misting/some kind of watering every 2-3 days (I live in a very dry climate so I have to do it often, but it would dry out in between watering, I did not keep it damp in there at all times.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 3, 2013)

It's very humid in Louisiana. So I might have to water just enough to keep the dish full? Where are they the cheapest?


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 3, 2013)

Water dishes aren't necessary. Wet the substrate every few weeks and you're good. These are a pretty dry species, as are most baboon spiders.


----------



## advan (Feb 3, 2013)

Keep them moist as slings and you can dry them out as they get older. 



Try opening up an incubator with 250+

Reactions: Like 7 | Sad 1 | Wow 1


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Where can I acquire one of these cheap?


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 3, 2013)

Anywhere. Check the classifieds. I saw someone sellings sling around 5 bucks each. Best to start with a sling, as they grow slowly and leave you room to learn.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 4, 2013)

How big do they get? I heard about five inches in length, from tip to tip.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 4, 2013)

about that, yes


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 4, 2013)

How fast exactly? Blind of and eye?


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 4, 2013)

OBT1 said:


> How fast exactly? Blind of and eye?


How about you use the search function on here? There's tons of info on them to be found that should answer all your questions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Feb 4, 2013)

Christ! How would you actually open that? I have never seen an H. mac in person, but I have seen plenty of videos and it seems like that incubator is Pandora's box. Literally.


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 4, 2013)

Tarantino andTs said:


> Christ! How would you actually open that? I have never seen an H. mac in person, but I have seen plenty of videos and it seems like that incubator is Pandora's box. Literally.


They're fast, yeah. If you care to read the bite reports, there's a report of a woman being bitten on the foot from a 0.5 incher and suffering some pretty adverse effects.


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Feb 4, 2013)

I have heard of temporary paralysis of them, but I still find the m to be one of the most interesting looking species out there. I am a day away from receiving my first T,  a 4.5" B. Emilia, but I would love to keep a H. Mac. some day, do you think it would be practical as a third or 4th spider?


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't think any tarantula is ever "practical" LOL 

Seriously though, they are fast. Blink-and-they-are-gone fast. Faster than any human, by a long shot. BUT - they're more sprint than stamina from what I've heard/seen. They aren't all that likely to run 80 laps around your living room like it's Old World Nascar. You just have to be very careful with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pardozer (Feb 4, 2013)

I transfered my 1.5" H. Maculata yesterday in my bathtub.  After I removed the cork bark, it ran out and back into its old enclosure 3 times in literally 1.5 seconds at most. If she didn't make me so nervous, I would have held her after she calmed down. 

I've had her since 2i. She was $3 lol. The breeder had 2 clutches at the time.


----------



## Gnat (Feb 5, 2013)

I have an H. mac I acquired when it was about an inch. It had a terrible accident that is documented HERE with a few pics of the injured sling and pics about a year later. Very fast buggers and even as adults are very secretive and skittish. Mine even now is a burrower and runs if you look at her too long. A great spider I wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## Tarantino andTs (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha true! I Think it might be my next acquisition then, I suppose I'll be as ready as ever for the speed... I think I'll name it Usain Bolt!




Bugmom said:


> I don't think any tarantula is ever "practical" LOL
> 
> Seriously though, they are fast. Blink-and-they-are-gone fast. Faster than any human, by a long shot. BUT - they're more sprint than stamina from what I've heard/seen. They aren't all that likely to run 80 laps around your living room like it's Old World Nascar. You just have to be very careful with them.


----------



## jdl (Feb 6, 2013)

I have bugmoms sling and I have never seen the spider LOL.  It keeps kicking out sheds, so I know it is alive.  The speed cannot be explained.  You have to experience it yourself.  Most people think the genus Poecilotheria is fast, but they do not compare to H. maculata.  Cage transfers should be done in places with lots of room and no cracks for them to hide in.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 6, 2013)

The H.mac is no joke to those who have never experienced it. I have never owned one and probably never will, but I have seen their speed in person and it's fast. I know they are known to be "aggressive" but I have never witnessed it. It's usually the same song-and-dance of 20 laps around the enclosure and back into the hide, leaving you with thinking "is this real life?". Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'd call them "aggressive", but from the amount on incidents where these T's seem to "go after the keeper" somewhat...hmmm. Jon has a vid of a breeding attempt on his channel in which the male actually tried jumping at him, landed on the side of the bathtub and tried running to him, so I'm not sure if that is just coincedence, or really a form of "aggression". I'd say "actively defensive" maybe...


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 6, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> I'm not sure if I'd call them "aggressive", but from the amount on incidents where these T's seem to "go after the keeper" somewhat...hmmm. Jon has a vid of a breeding attempt on his channel in which the male actually tried jumping at him, landed on the side of the bathtub and tried running to him, so I'm not sure if that is just coincedence, or really a form of "aggression". I'd say "actively defensive" maybe...


 Thats why I put "aggressive" in quotes. I am not willing to test this "aggressive" theory though, lol.


----------



## RGH (Aug 23, 2019)

Do they ever fast? Like don't eat for a while?


----------



## John Palmer (Sep 30, 2020)

Hear is my h.mac speed ... think of roadrunner on steroids lol and it still dont compare it's just skittish at that age  TBF I think it teleports you should see it take a cricket wow it jumps I'm not joking


----------



## Royalty (Sep 30, 2020)

Mine likes to hide in a ground burrow most of the day. I read slow growing but I found mine has had a bit of a growth spurt. It was one T that came in bigger than I thought, I measured it at 1 inch dls. It quickly molted up to about 4 inches in a couple of months.

She is pretty fierce. I used the brush to "lure" her out for when my brother came over. (not sticking it in, just rubbed against the spot I drop food in) and she came out and threw a threat pose. (maybe was angry that I tricked her) In her enclosure there is a hole I drilled in the top that I can drop meal worms into that she can not fit out of. I have not had to open it in months except one to retrieve two of her molts. 

She does come out almost every night but will go back in if she senses me around. I used her as the reference to my profile picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Sep 30, 2020)

They are an arboreal pet hole. They are really pretty but you rarely see them. They are really fast. This is the typical newbie H Mac Experience, A) My T has disappeared  B) Ask folks on the internet who say "This is normal, leave it alone"  C) Still gone for months  D) Get frustrated and start prodding around the enclosure  E) H Mac comes flying out of nowhere and bites you  F) File a bite report

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Royalty (Sep 30, 2020)

Matt Man said:


> They are an arboreal pet hole. They are really pretty but you rarely see them. They are really fast. This is the typical newbie H Mac Experience, A) My T has disappeared  B) Ask folks on the internet who say "This is normal, leave it alone"  C) Still gone for months  D) Get frustrated and start prodding around the enclosure  E) H Mac comes flying out of nowhere and bites you  F) File a bite report


Just adding, a lot of spiders will hide for a long time. Never prod around their hole since they not only will stress out and may bite, it could also harm the T since they could be molting. T's in general can become reclusive a long time when they are getting ready to molt or after. 

For H.mac's and a lot of slings they can blend in really well. When I had to rehouse my H.mac I could hardly see it in the dirt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt Man (Sep 30, 2020)

Royalty said:


> Just adding, a lot of spiders will hide for a long time. Never prod around their hole since they not only will stress out and may bite, it could also harm the T since they could be molting. T's in general can become reclusive a long time when they are getting ready to molt or after.
> 
> For H.mac's and a lot of slings they can blend in really well. When I had to rehouse my H.mac I could hardly see it in the dirt.


My P Regalis just came out after a 2 month Pre Molt and Molt. Agreed, the best choice is usually "Do Nothing" with every species. 
My original point was just an illustration of the pretty typical, beginner handler, H Mac Ambush Scenario.


----------



## 0311usmc (Sep 30, 2020)

Love it when people bring up old threads and just ride it out. Especially like the part when one guy posts " do they ever fast like not eat"? Then someone post yeah they are really fast here check out this video so you can see the speed for yourself.  Absolute gold here, way to put a smile on my face at work on lunch.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jaromysfuneral (Oct 23, 2020)

This was the first T I bought for myself (had terrestrials otherwise) and got lucky with the first being a female. I haven’t experienced any issues with mine, no threat poses and as long as you are move calm and slow they are as easy as any other arboreal tarantula I’ve had (or at least mine is) just keep yourself calm and collected and don’t move fast around them, minor touches with brushes and they will move.
for humidity I just make sure the substrate isn’t dry, supply a water bowl and i mist once per week as she will drink water from the side of the enclosure but has never Used a water bowl.
also I give mine more space than most T’s because she webs up everything, doing this also makes it so she will sometimes choose to hangout on the side where there is foliage so I get to see her more often than not, although she has a fully webbed cork bark that she can use to be completely hidden. With any t in general you want them to be able to hide from you so they will be the most comfortable. These T’s will use substrate as a dirt curtain so mine is on 4” as an adult with a drainage layer which helps with water sitting and mold starting.


----------



## Matt Man (Oct 23, 2020)

Jaromysfuneral said:


> This was the first T I bought for myself (had terrestrials otherwise) and got lucky with the first being a female. I haven’t experienced any issues with mine, no threat poses and as long as you are move calm and slow they are as easy as any other arboreal tarantula I’ve had (or at least mine is) just keep yourself calm and collected and don’t move fast around them, minor touches with brushes and they will move.
> for humidity I just make sure the substrate isn’t dry, supply a water bowl and i mist once per week as she will drink water from the side of the enclosure but has never Used a water bowl.
> also I give mine more space than most T’s because she webs up everything, doing this also makes it so she will sometimes choose to hangout on the side where there is foliage so I get to see her more often than not, although she has a fully webbed cork bark that she can use to be completely hidden. With any t in general you want them to be able to hide from you so they will be the most comfortable. These T’s will use substrate as a dirt curtain so mine is on 4” as an adult with a drainage layer which helps with water sitting and mold starting.


they love hiding in foliage. I think that is there genetic prey operation


----------

